# Fursuit head is tight



## piercedpussykat (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi I have a question and if anyone has any valuable info I would love you forever for it lol This is my first suit and so I am very new to all this so please bare with my nubish questions lol.

Ok just received my partial for my fur suit yesterday and it was made by madefuryou. It is awesome I love it but the head is a very tight fit to get on straight over my head. Once its on my head there is room for me to breath tho I over heat in 20 min (which is normal I heard) but I wanted to know if anyone has any ideas how i could make it a little easier to get on and take off that wouldnt compromise the head and would make me less panicky to wear it (putting effort into taking it off if i need to quickly worries me) I seen other people put on and take off heads but it looks effortless. 

Also if anyone has any ideas how to make it so the moving jaw moves better I would love that also lol 

Thanks
Mala


----------



## Fay V (Jun 12, 2012)

what kind of head is it?


----------



## piercedpussykat (Jun 12, 2012)

Fay V said:


> what kind of head is it?




Oh lol would help if i would have included that >< its foam and lined with wickers cotton liner stuff


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2012)

Did the fursuit maker ask for any head measurements?  Only thing I can think of that wouldnt mess up the head is to buzz your hair down if it's long,  but most people wouldn't wanna do that.


----------



## Ataraxis (Jun 12, 2012)

You miiight be able to remove the liner for some extra space. I'm not sure I advocate this. It depends a lot on how the liner's attached, and it might not do much if the liner is thin. You may want to contact the maker and ask their opinion. They'd probably have a better idea of what you could do without damaging the head much.

As for the jaw, what kind of mechanism is it? There are a lot of different styles.


----------



## roobot5 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure MadeFurYou has a warranty where you can send the head back, no charge? Hang on.

From the site -

*12. What if I gained/lost weight?*
You're always welcome to send back your suit for alterations. E-mail us  so we can discuss what needs to be done and pricing if needed.

*13. Does my suit have a warranty?*
Your suit has a 10 month warranty on anything that would be our mistake,  any damage done by you is not covered and repair costs will vary. (EX:  You threw your head into a box for storage and you pull it out to find  its smashed, or if you jump on a trampoline and bend your feet paws)  Please Email us for a quote on repairs, and remeber pictures do help.

I think you're covered with that! Glad to be of any help -o-


----------

